

How Do I Copy Thee? Let Me Count the Ways ... - RiderOfGiraffes
http://davidavraamides.net/blog/2005/05/07/strcpy/

======
lqdshadow
Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't it faster to use pointers to increment
through the array rather than index the array on each successive char? If it
is a particularly large string, the array-copy version of the algorithm would
be slower. I have also learned to be concerned about page boundaries. Do
modern compilers recognize the idiom and optimize this situation?

